# Die Besten 120mm Lüfter



## B-A-N-G-E-R (4. Januar 2013)

*Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*

Hallo wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach richtig guten Lüftern in der Größe 120mm. Der wichtigste Aspekt ist für mich die Drehzahl und Kühlleistung, danach dann die Lautstärke wobei der jetz auch nicht extreme laut sein soll. Ich suche den für mein CPU Kühler Alpenfön Brocken als Ersatz für den Ori.
Dann schießt mal los


----------



## Ecle (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*

Ich würde den neuen Noiseblocker eLoop empfehlen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*



Ecle schrieb:


> Ich würde den neuen Noiseblocker eLoop empfehlen.


 
Würde ich dir auch empfehlen oder die Corsair SP Serie


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*



Ecle schrieb:


> Ich würde den neuen Noiseblocker eLoop empfehlen.


 
Sind definitiv mit die Besten - und die teuersten.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*

Ja dann werde ich mir die mal anschauen, hab vorher noch nie was von denen gehört.
Thx für die Tips


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*

Ich würde einen von diesen beiden nehmen: NB eLoop oder NB PL-2, letzteren habe ich selber und auf max. Drehzahl für mich kaum hörbar.
*
*


----------



## aliriza (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*

kannst gerne mal hier rein schauen, siehe Antowrt #53

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...dup-2012-14-luefter-im-luftrausch-online.html


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*

Yo, ich würd auch sagen die eLoops 

@ Softy Die eloops sind nicht die teuersten sondern die Akasa Black Fan Series Akasa Black Fan Series (AK-174BK-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland :o


----------



## Westcoast (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Besten 120mm Lüfter*

bequiet silent wings sind noch mal bischen teurer: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noiseblocker eLoop sind schon richtig gut.


----------

